# Homemade Soups



## Fullmoon (Nov 29, 2006)

I love homemade soups! Iâ€™m setting here eating my Potato/Broccoli soup and itâ€™s sooooo good!! It doesnâ€™t get any better than soup on a cold rainy night. Hereâ€™s my recipe:

Cut up a bunch of potatoes in small chunks

Cut up celery and onion and throw it in

Boil the heck out of it

When everything is tender put a bag of frozen broccoli florets in

It doesnâ€™t take too long for these to get tender

In a bowl mix about a cup of Hot water and a package of Pioneer Brand Peppered Gravy Mix

Then add it to the pot (itâ€™ll thicken)

Then throw in some velveeta cheese and let it melt

Oh my itâ€™s so yummy! Anyone else have some good easy homemade soup recipeâ€™s? Iâ€™d love to hear what you like.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 29, 2006)

Hmmmm...I am not a soup-person, really...but I make lots as my husband is. this one, I give him hot...and I wait, and eat it cold. it begins like your's Fullmoon.

Cut up a bunch of potatoes in small chunks

Cut up celery, onion, and/or leeks...throw it in

Boil the heck out of it.

When everything is almost tender, take from stove, and drain.

Add enough half-n-half or cream, to cover, and add a couple Tbsp butter, and some Mrs Dash regular blend.

Heat slowly, so as not to burn the milk, stirring carefully.

When hot, serve as is.

Now...for MY version, I take it from the heat, mash the begeepers outta it, and let it cool. Eaten lukewarm is good, but put into the fridge, and eaten later, cold...is even better.




:


----------



## jbrat (Nov 29, 2006)

This is really my mom's recipe, but I'll post it -

cut up bunch of potatoes

use chicken - broth, bullion cubes, or soup base - enough to cover your potatoes and then some - more or less depending on your preference.

cut up some ham - I'm bad for "eyeballing" everything

a can or 2 of corn

some celery salt

a onion cut up

some carrots - for color as mom says





then bring it to a boil - simmer till potatoes are tender

Then add the dumplings!

Dumplings-

a egg or 2 or 4 - depending on how much you like and how big of a pot of soup your making.

then add flour till it gets thick - almost cookie dough thick - thicker than pancake batter

then drop it in the soup by spoonfuls or I kindda swirl mine in by the spoonful.

then boil for a few more minutes (5-10 minutes) till the egg dumplings are cooked.

Made a big pot of it last week is was gone in no time! Yummy!

the hardest part is cutting up those darn taters!

(MOM, feel free to chime in, in case I forgot something)

Another favorite at my house is a beef veggy. soup

I make a big beef roast we have that 1 night and then with th left overs I buy a beef stew seasoning packet(McCormick- is our favorite)

cut up the roast add seasoning and water and or beef broth in a pot or slow cooker

then add every veggy I can find ( grean beans, corn, carrots, celery, potatoes, peas, lima beans) you can use whatever you like

then let it sit in a slower cooker till ready to eat. Its really easy and good way to use up leftover roast.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 30, 2006)

French Onion Soup

This can be refrigerated, or frozen for later use.

1 1/4 lbs (6 to 8) medium onions (thinly sliced)

1/2 stick oleo

1 tsp pepper

1 tbsp paprika (optional)

1 bay leaf (optional)

1/2 cup flour

1 cup white wine (optional)

2 tsp Worcestershire sauce

5 cans beef broth

In a large pot, slowly saute onions in butter (stirring occasionally) until nicely browned (this can take an hour+). Stir in dry ingredients and simmer for another 10 minutes or so.

Add liquid ingredients and simmer 2 hours. Add salt to taste.

Ladle into individual oven proof serving bowls. Top with lightly toasted l/2" slices french bread or other "heavy" bread (or could use croutons) and some good stringy cheese (swiss is customary or mozzarella is good too). Put under broiler or in oven til cheese is lightly browned and nicely melted.

Serve with a smile, cause it's good!



:


----------



## whitney (Nov 30, 2006)

Yep I'm a SOUPER too.

Easy chicken vegetable.

Boil boneless skinless chicken brests a couple of pounds of them (I do this soup after a chicken sale).

Add the broth to the crock pot with

2 cans mixed vegetable

2 cut up large chicken breasts

and powdered chicken gravy mix.

Good stuff Manard


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 30, 2006)

My Favorite



: Super Easy & Yummy

Creamy Squash Soup

2 pounds butternut squash, halved, peeled, seeded, and cut into 1-inch pieces

1 1/2 cups diced onion

2 carrots, peeled and diced

3 (13 3/4-ounce) cans chicken broth

1/2 teaspoon salt

2 tablespoons butter

1/2 cup light cream or heavy cream

Sour cream, for garnish

In a medium saucepan, combine squash, onion, carrots, broth and salt. Simmer, uncovered, until squash is very tender, about 40 minutes. Puree soup in a blender or food processor with the butter. Whisk cream into soup. Serve in wide, shallow bowls with a dollop of sour cream, if desired.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 30, 2006)

Leek and potato!!

My all time favourite- I swear I could LIVE on this stuff.

Take as many leeks as you want- I like the flavour, if you want it more subtle, add less!!

Fry off the leeks in a saucepan to soften them and use butter this is NOT a slimming soup!!

Par boil the tatties and drain them off well.

Now the rest is according to how long you want to wait because I use a slow cooker on low but you can make this is a big saucepan if you want.

You need 2 litres ( just over 3 pints) of good chicken stock.

Either put it in the slow cooker and add the leeks and potatoes or bring it to a high simmer and add the tats and leeks.

Salt to taste- it does need some, also pepper- again to taste and the celery salt would go well in this soup as I often do add celery if it is on offer ie CHEAP!!!

In the slow cooker I cook for at least three hours then liquidise with a hand b,ender after cooling- be careful not to over blend as the tatties go yukky and you really do want lumps in this soup!!

You can add cream if you want- for me it is thick enough and warm enough without but a twirl of cream before serving would set it off.

I keep the cooker going for a week ususally and just add what I have so by the end of the week I have vegetable soup!!

It is a brilliant base fro anything.

The oinly thing I do not add is onion- that is because the leftovers always get fed to the dogs and dogs cannot digest onion it can make them quite sick!!


----------



## sedeh (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh, I love soups! Especially in the winter. Here is one my mom came up with. She had tried a soup once and liked it so well she tried to duplicate it....and did really well!

Italian Sausage Soup

6-8 cups water or broth

4 beef bouillon cubes (if using water)

2-3 carrots sliced

2 celery stalks sliced

Â½ medium onion diced

2-3 hot Italian sausages sliced

2 tbsp Italian seasoning,

salt and pepper to taste

1 can stewed tomatoes, cut up

1 can black beans, rinsed and drained

1 cup pasta shells

Bring broth or water and bouillon to a boil. Add carrots, celery, onion, Italian sausage and Italian seasoning. Simmer 45 minutes or until sausage is cooked and carrots tender. Add tomatoes, black beans, and pasta. Cook additional 15-20 minutes or until pasta is cooked. Add salt and pepper to taste.

Then I make these easy breadsticks to go with it!

Soft Breadsticks

1 Â¼ cups all-purpose flour

2 tsp sugar

1 Â½ tsp baking powder

Â½ tsp salt

2/3 cup milk

3 tablespoons butter or margarine melted

(I have use extra-virgin olive oil with good results)

2 tsp sesame seeds

optional ingredients: 1 tsp garlic, grated cheddar cheese

In a small bowl, combine flour, sugar, baking powder and salt and optional ingredients if desired. Gradually add milk and stir to form a soft dough. Turn onto a floured surface; knead gently 3-4 times. Roll into a 10in by 5in by 1/2in rectangle; cut into 12 breadsticks. Place melted butter in a 13x9x2 in baking pan and turn to coat. Sprinkle with sesame seeds. Bake at 450 degrees for 14-18 min or until golden brown. Serve warm.

I hope we get lots new recipes on this thread! :bgrin


----------



## maranatha minis (Nov 30, 2006)

Easy Broccoli and cheese

1 pkg pioneer gravy mix

1/4 onion chopped

velveeta as much as u want

broccoli flowers frozen

follow direction to make the gravy then add the other stuff.

I never measure anything so just put in how much u want.

it is really good now that it is cold !!


----------



## luvmycritters (Dec 1, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]I LOVE these threads! :aktion033: [/SIZE]

I just eye-ball stuff, SO...

Stuffed Pepper Soup - ( If you like stuffed peppers - you'll love this! )

Boil about a half cup or so of white or brown rice, drain.

Simmer cut up green peppers and onions - along with some hamburger, when veggies are almost

soft, add rice.

Add a can or two of stewed tomatoes - or tomato juice,

until soup consistansy. Add garlic powder, salt, pepper to taste. YUM!

French Onion Soup -

Quarter a bunch of large onions. ( No need to dice! )

Boil in a good amount of butter, stir often. It should

take around half an hour to fourty five min. until they

are done. ( Soft and some may be browned. ) Add enough

water until soup consistansy and then add some Au Jus. Au Jus

is the secret! Serve it up topped with some

croutons and shredded white cheese - YUMMO!


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Dec 1, 2006)

Okay, here's my chili recipe:

Ground Hamburger, browned with an onion. Drain fat, then add a can of chili hot beans, and a can of tomato juice. Cook on low heat to allow the flavors to meld together. Cook spaghetti in separate pan, drain, ( I also rinse cause I don't like starchy), and add to soup mixture just before serving. I also add salt and chili powders to my taste after adding the tomato juice. Tastes good then, but better next day.

Veggie-beef soup.

Use roast or country ribs with bone and some fat. I find chuck has the best taste.

Cook roast , small cabbage head and onion together for about 2 1/2 to 3 hours, or until meat is tender.

Add a large can of tomatoes. They will tenderize the meat even more, and add lots of taste!

When tomatoes are cooked and fall apart, then add two cans drained mixed veggies, and any leftover veggies you may have had in the fridge. You may add a bay leaf, salt and pepper at this point for seasoning to your taste. Simmer for 15 min to 1/2 hour, and serve. For a good hearty meal, I always serve it with homemade cornbread. This could be made on top of the stove or in a crock pot. I make a large pot at once, then freeze leftovers in baggies so I can have a quick meal whenever I decide I don't wanna cook tonight! (Most often after all these years of cooking)

When my father in law made this soup we called it the kitchen sink soup, because everything could go in but the kitchen sink. He was not real careful about peeling potatoes and onions, and would sometimes put even a stray peeling or two in there! I now just take the short cut and add the mixed veggies instead of peeling the potatoes, celery, etc., etc.

I am not a measurer either, and either of these soups are easy to make by just throwing in what you think would be good!

Hope you try and enjoy!


----------

